# TechPowerUp GPU-Z 0.5.8 Released



## btarunr (Jan 21, 2012)

TechPowerUp today released the latest version of GPU-Z, our popular video subsystem information and diagnostic utility that provides you with accurate information about the graphics hardware installed, and lets you monitor their clock speeds, fan speeds, voltages, VRAM consumption, etc., in real-time. Version 0.5.8 introduces two new features. The first one is a render test that applies sufficient load (not stress) on the GPU to pull it out of PCI-Express link-state power-management, to ensure the Bus information is accurate. If you find the PCI-Express bus link speed or PCIe version displayed incorrectly, simply click on the "?" button next to the field to launch the load test. 

The next new feature is ASIC quality, designed for NVIDIA Fermi (GF10x and GF11x GPUs) and AMD Southern Islands (HD 7800 series and above), aimed at advanced users, hardware manufacturers, and the likes. We've found the ways in which AMD and NVIDIA segregate their freshly-made GPU ASICs based on the electrical leakages the chips produce (to increase yield by allotting them in different SKUs and performance bins), and we've found ways in which ASIC quality can be quantified and displayed. Find this feature in the context menu of GPU-Z. We're working on implementing this feature on older AMD Radeon GPUs. 



 

 

 

 

 

*DOWNLOAD:* TechPowerUp GPU-Z 0.5.8, TechPowerUp GPU-Z 0.5.8 ASUS ROG Themed 

The full change-log follows.



Added explanation about PCI-Express power savings and 3D render test to accurately measure bus config under load
Added function to display ASIC quality for Fermi and Southern Islands. (Located in the GPU-Z system menu)
Fixed crash on older ATI cards
Added voltage monitoring for HD 7970
Improved real-time clock monitoring for HD 7970
Fixed OpenCL detection for AMD Antilles, Whistler, Seymour, Blackcomb
Improved default clock reading for AMD HD 7970 and Fusion
Added support for AMD FirePro V7900, HD 6930, HD 7690M, HD 6410D
Fixed Intel Sandy Bridge IGP to be DirectX 10.1, 32 nm
Added support for NVIDIA Tesla C2075, GeForce GT 630M

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## buggalugs (Jan 21, 2012)

I like it!! So if the Asic quality is 73% is that good or bad? What is the ideal range?


----------



## kaktus1907 (Jan 21, 2012)

My GTX 460 1GB's production date is 25th week of 2010.. and according to GPU-Z ASIC quality test it's rated 72,9%, it's default vid is 987mV, i can use it 900MHz@1100mV, 975MHz @1212mV..


----------



## theonedub (Jan 21, 2012)

My 580 Lightning has an ASIC of 80.6% and my OE GT530 has an ASIC of 87.4%

For those who may not know, you open the context menu by pressing Alt then pressing your down arrow 

Nice little update, W1z


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 21, 2012)

i dont know... but my GTX560 TI has a rating of 77.1%


----------



## kaktus1907 (Jan 21, 2012)

theonedub said:


> My 580 Lightning has an ASIC of 80.6% and my OE GT530 has an ASIC of 87.4%
> 
> For those who may not know, you open the context menu by pressing Alt then pressing your down arrow
> 
> Nice little update, W1z



wonder what're your oc numbers? thats very high asic quality, no surprise binned chips are used in lightning series card.. for GT530 it's rather very small chip and yields are high.. so it's normal that it has higher ASIC quality


----------



## NC37 (Jan 21, 2012)

So I have an ASIC of 78.9 on one 460 and then 47.7 on the other. Thats bad isn't it?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2012)

NC37 said:


> So I have an ASIC of 78.9 on one 460 and then 47.7 on the other. Thats bad isn't it?



how do the two cards compare in max oc results ?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 21, 2012)

kaktus1907 said:


> wonder what're your oc numbers? thats very high asic quality, no surprise binned chips are used in lightning series card.. for GT530 it's rather very small chip and yields are high.. so it's normal that it has higher ASIC quality



Haven't bothered pushing the Lightning, stock voltage is 1.006 and I run it @ 875core. 

I wonder if having access to this rating will start to factor into the resell value of cards? I can see people claiming 'golden' GPUs and using this as a method of validating. Wonder if that is warranted?


----------



## NC37 (Jan 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> how do the two cards compare in max oc results ?



I've had them both up to about 830Mhz on the core from 715Mhz stock. Didn't push higher than that, but I tested to 850. Think if I remember right it didn't like it that high.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 21, 2012)

It will only have value if it turns out to have any bearing on overclocking, and maybe voltage efficiency depending on what you're going for. Need more data.


----------



## kaktus1907 (Jan 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> how do the two cards compare in max oc results ?



Hi W1zzard, great update thx.. 

i wonder is there anything related with on chip numbers to ASIC quality.. as i said my chip rated as 72.9% quality and on chip it's written NN*7288*.M2P.. is there any relations with them ?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2012)

kaktus1907 said:


> Hi W1zzard, great update thx..
> 
> i wonder is there anything related with on chip numbers to ASIC quality.. as i said my chip rated as 72.9% quality and on chip it's written NN*7288*.M2P.. is there any relations with them ?



no idea. what gpu?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> no idea. what gpu?



Scroll up.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Scroll up.



ah, thanks. for nvidia, most probably not

edit: i just checked my 7970. no numbers in the gpu markings that match asic quality


----------



## kaktus1907 (Jan 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> no idea. what gpu?



it's Gigabyte GTX 460 1 GB OC the first batch i guess,, i bought it first week August 2010.. i posted gpu shot my earlier post #3..


----------



## NC37 (Jan 21, 2012)

NC37 said:


> I've had them both up to about 830Mhz on the core from 715Mhz stock. Didn't push higher than that, but I tested to 850. Think if I remember right it didn't like it that high.



Oh, the 44.7 one does run hotter than the other. But I thought it was always just case placement. Although, come to think of it, when I transferred into this Storm Sniper with a big fan over the slots, I didn't see really any improvement in it's temp.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2012)

NC37 said:


> Oh, the 44.7 one does run hotter than the other



asic quality directly controls voltages on a lot of cards


----------



## NC37 (Jan 21, 2012)

So the voltages might be different? Hmmm. Well it is running almost 10c hotter than the other.


----------



## NC37 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ahh yep...one 460 is running @ around .9750v right now while the other runs @ 1.0370v...hmmm, the lower voltage one is fluctuating a lot while the other isn't moving at all. Just like it is stuck at 1.0370v.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 21, 2012)

how to get the "ASIC quality" popup if it should start with GPU-Z it doesn't on my pc ^^;


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 21, 2012)

Should we start compiling numbers somewhere? I'd guess score, VDDC at 3d clocks (no load), and maybe volts for a high, stable overclock? I wouldn't bother with heat given case and paste job inconsistencies.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Should we start compiling numbers somewhere? I'd guess score, VDDC at 3d clocks (no load), and maybe volts for a high, stable overclock? I wouldn't bother with heat given case and paste job inconsistencies.



make a new thread in the graphics card forum if you want to take care of it


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't want to take care of it haha. Somebody else do it.


----------



## Q9650 (Jan 21, 2012)

how to use asic quailty feature?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 21, 2012)

Open context menu by pressing ALT on your keyboard, press down arrow to open menu, either scroll down to ASIC or use your mouse to click it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 21, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Open context menu by pressing ALT on your keyboard, press down arrow to open menu, either scroll down to ASIC or use your mouse to click it.



not working for me 

i push ALT (Left one) and than push arrow down but nuth happens, do i need to set keyboard language to english or what is wrong here?


----------



## kaktus1907 (Jan 21, 2012)

ah i have a spare 9800GT(92b/55nm)but i see no support for asic reading -.-
will be there any future update for older cards?


----------



## Q9650 (Jan 21, 2012)

not working for me too pressing alt no menus


----------



## theonedub (Jan 21, 2012)

You can also right click the window titlebar (as in where it says TechPowerUp GPUz 0.5.8) if you dont know how to use a keyboard


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol my ASIC quality is 117.4% 

I now vote we should have a ASIC quality performance table!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 21, 2012)

my ASIC is only 62,6% 

i am using beta driver 290.36 is the driver an issue or my ASIC is just terrible low?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 21, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol my ASIC quality is 117.4%
> 
> I now vote we should have a ASIC quality performance table!



Just need some sucker to keep it updated. That's why I don't want to do it. I do have a suggested format:

EVGA GTX 580 3072 MB
ASIC quality: 72.3%
Stock VDDC: 1.016v
OC 1.113v @900/4600MHz

VDDC as measured by GPUZ. 3D mode, no load.


----------



## Q9650 (Jan 21, 2012)

EVGA GTX460 SC EE 1GB

ASIC quality is 83.1%


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 21, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Just need some sucker to keep it updated. That's why I don't want to do it. I do have a suggested format:
> 
> EVGA GTX 580 3072 MB
> ASIC quality: 72.3%
> ...



Was only kidding really.... these days there is very little that I am near the top at!  i just checked, the rating seems constant.... I clocked it more but no change to rating, my card is at stock volts, it would be interesting to see if higher or lower volts at same GPU speed affects the rating though....... but thats probably me not understanding how the rating is figured lol.


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 21, 2012)

my asic is 57.4% on my current gtx 470. supposedly terrible. but i can push the oc slider all the way to 940mhz with extra voltage and game bf3 for hours and no issues.

under water btw. on air i maxed at 825 before the fan speed was to annoying.


----------



## ProPlayer (Jan 21, 2012)

hmm on my reference asus gtx 580 (watercooled) it reads an asic quality of 102.6%


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2012)

ProPlayer said:


> hmm on my reference asus gtx 580 (watercooled) it reads an asic quality of 102.6%



looks like there are much better nvidia gpus out there than i expected, guess i'll have to adjust the scale for next release


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> looks like there are much better nvidia gpus out there than i expected, guess i'll have to adjust the scale for next release



lol yeah, mine are all more than 100% 

102.6% is the lowest.


----------



## NC37 (Jan 21, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> my ASIC is only 62,6%
> 
> i am using beta driver 290.36 is the driver an issue or my ASIC is just terrible low?



I'm using same driver and I got different readings on both my 460s. It's not driver issue.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 21, 2012)

NC37 said:


> I'm using same driver and I got different readings on both my 460s. It's not driver issue.



oki, bcs u never now, it's software readings ^^;


----------



## voidshatter (Jan 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> looks like there are much better nvidia gpus out there than i expected, guess i'll have to adjust the scale for next release



Please don't! This ASIC quality may become a standard (and important metrics) for second-hand graphics card trading, and people would continue using 0.5.8 screenshots to fool people around... I'd say keep the current scaling that some cards can exceed 100% (and there's nothing terribly wrong with this), unless you really feel it's absolutely necessary to change it.

If you do feel like to change it anyway, could you specifically list the RAW value (i.e. decimal value from the binary) on the screen, besides the percentile? This could avoid confusion and when trading second-hand graphics cards we could ask for a screenshot with the later version of GPU-Z, to avoid confusion with the abolished 0.5.8.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 21, 2012)

ASIC quality is derived from a hard-coded value from the GPU. Forget drivers, not even a BIOS change or soft/hard voltmods can change that measurement. On our end, we can only change the scale of measurement.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 21, 2012)

FAQ #1: ASIC quality:

Look at it this way, let's say there's an imperfect car manufacturing company, and not all the cars that come out of it have perfectly aligned and balanced wheels, and so to "increase yields", the car maker puts its cars (at the factory), through corrective studs that will align/balance out wheels. 

Not all GPUs are born equal, not even in the same wafer. Some have higher electrical leakage, some have low. So to correct them in the fab, their degree of leakage are measured and corrective fuses are added to the GPU package, and correct VID set for the chip's leakage characteristics. Later, NVIDIA/AMD segregate "good" chips from "normal" based on leakage/VID, the "good" ones are put into higher bins, the "normal" ones go to reference / low-factory-OC cards, the "good" ones go to high-factory-OC cards. Multiple SKUs based on the same physical GPU are also carved out this way. "normal" ones go to lower SKUs, "good" ones go to higher SKUs.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 21, 2012)

hope you get the older cards sorted wizz, interesting and unique feature there , my 5800's and gt240 are presently incompatible.


----------



## Epsi (Jan 21, 2012)

Do you guys no longer support Geforce 8600M GT?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 21, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> my ASIC is only 62,6%
> 
> i am using beta driver 290.36 is the driver an issue or my ASIC is just terrible low?



Relax man. I think we are the only ones here with the GTX570 until now and my ASIC is 67,7%. An oveclocked EVGA model 797MHz core.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2012)

Epsi said:


> Do you guys no longer support Geforce 8600M GT?
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/01/21/hsg.png



it should work. does a previous gpuz version work?


----------



## Epsi (Jan 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> it should work. does a previous gpuz version work?



yeap, found a old copy and run it


----------



## vipervoid123 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Erm...*

It seems like gt problem wif my EAH6850V2~
No Vcore~
and None-stop running the stress test ~


----------



## James1o1o (Jan 21, 2012)

So higher or lower ASIC a good thing or a bad thing? What does the % actually represent?


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 21, 2012)

I got only 47.1% on ASIC quality is my video card defective? a lower % means more likey to die? or less OC? or less reliability?????????


----------



## TomasH (Jan 21, 2012)

I've an ASIC quality of 102,6%. Can it be higher than 100% or is this an error?


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice job. Again you forgot to put the names of those who *translated* gpu-z


----------



## DAOWAce (Jan 21, 2012)

Not sure whether this is accurate or not..

The ASIC quality of my MSI GTX 460 Hawk is 87.4% whereas the quality of my Talon Attack version is 64.6%.  If one isn't familiar with MSI cards, see here.

Surely the card with nearly 23% higher quality would qualify for a higher spec SKU.

Maybe it's reading the cards wrong when in SLI..


----------



## okidna (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's mine. 84.3%.

GALAXY GTX 560Ti GC.
VDDC stock is 1.012 V.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 21, 2012)

I think we should all calm down on the ASIC thing here for a minute and realize it is a new feature and things might either need to be ironed out first..... or that we all don't fully understand everything. I am seeing a lot of questions by people almost panicking saying "my one stock reference video card is 93% while my other high end non reference card is 43%". Just calm down....I think it is just a great little new tool we all can use and it shouldn't be made into more then that. And it defiantly shouldn't be made into to the new metric on which we sell second hand video cards. Because as we all can see from this thread.... some people with 63% ASIC can bump up their voltage and get a killer overclock. Sometimes higher then people who have a ASIC of 80% or more.

For example.... I have a ASIC of 84% on one card and 82.7 on my other HD7970. I can overclock these cards very nicely without voltage increase. So I think it would be pointless to us it as the new metric for everything second hand. People might be screwing themselves over!


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 21, 2012)

Wafer quality refers to leakage. A low-leakage part is going to be the most efficient, but is more likely to either coldbug or not overclock very far(pseaking in terms of many samples form the same process)

Higher leakage parts(with lower quality), when cooled properly, should clock better when temps are decreased.

A part with zero leakage is NOT what an overclocker wants...it's what a person who wants to save on power consumption wants.


Basically, if a silicon part does not leak, it doesn't give off as much excess power as heat.

20mmrain, is the lower "quality card" slightly hotter? I'd like to see how each clocks under water or LN2. finding the sweetspot for each process would be interesting.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 21, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Relax man. I think we are the only ones here with the GTX570 until now and my ASIC is 67,7%. An oveclocked EVGA model 797MHz core.



My gigabyte windforce OC is only 66.6% im guessing these GTX570s are mostly bad leakage. I haven't tried any OC but im sure it wont be too bad
780 core is stock on this





just a quick question
If you card is producing artifacts can this been read from these ASIC scores? as in a bad core will have <20% or something?


----------



## someone (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice!
The next logical step seems to check for correlations between ASIC, power consumption and overclockability, in-between a fixed model (say GTX 560Ti), of course.

Then, we may see, if this is going to be the "next big thing", whilst the last one was the CPU batch...


----------



## KainXS (Jan 21, 2012)

my GTX460 TOP that runs all day 870mhz gets rated for 40%
my GTX560 gets 71%

wtf

edit just noticed, the pixel fill rate for my 460 is wrong.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 21, 2012)

my 560 ssc 2gb asic quality is 103% is that good or.....


----------



## trickson (Jan 21, 2012)

theonedub said:


> My 580 Lightning has an ASIC of 80.6% and my OE GT530 has an ASIC of 87.4%
> 
> For those who may not know, you open the context menu by pressing Alt then pressing your down arrow
> 
> Nice little update, W1z



Well this just sucks ass . Yet another old ass card of mine that is not supported ! So I have no clue what mine is or even would be !


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sparkle Calibre GTX 550 Ti 1GB: 71.1% (only OCs about 50MHz to 1GHz core)
ECS GT 440 512MB GDDR5: 80.6% (OCs about 80MHz to 890 core.)


----------



## claylomax (Jan 21, 2012)

How long does the test take?


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 21, 2012)

81.8% on my sapphire 7970.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 21, 2012)

claylomax said:


> How long does the test take?



Which one? The ASIC percentage is simply read off the chip.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 21, 2012)

Derek12 said:


> I got only 47.1% on ASIC quality is my video card defective? a lower % means more likey to die? or less OC? or less reliability?????????
> 
> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/2199/43794070.png



If I understand this all correctly, Higher the % just means more likely to have a higher OC, It's doesn't mean your card is going to die.

Great job as always W1zzard, I'm starting to think your a mad scientist of GPU's. 

Also I know my 4850 isn't currently supported (which is perfectly ok because I already know my card can't be upped by 20mhz), but just for reference where do you click to do this test?


----------



## qubit (Jan 21, 2012)

Neat, nice set of improvements.


----------



## trickson (Jan 21, 2012)

qubit said:


> Neat, nice set of improvements.



Only if you can use them all . Mine is so OLD it can not take advantage of them . GOD it sucks being POOR ! 
Every thing I own is so old it all belongs in a museum !


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2012)

trickson said:


> Only if you can use them all . Mine is so OLD it can not take advantage of them . GOD it sucks being POOR !
> Every thing I own is so old it all belongs in a museum !



Whoa there. Your stuff looks pretty damn good to me. Appreciate what you have, life is easier that way.


----------



## qubit (Jan 21, 2012)

trickson said:


> Only if you can use them all . Mine is so OLD it can not take advantage of them . GOD it sucks being POOR !
> Every thing I own is so old it all belongs in a museum !



Awe man, I've just checked your specs, it's not _that_ old. That Q9650 at 4GHz is still very respectable. 

I don't blame you for wanting the latest though and I hope you're in a position to get some new hardware soon.

EDIT: Dammit erocker, you beat me to it.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 21, 2012)

trickson said:


> Only if you can use them all . Mine is so OLD it can not take advantage of them . GOD it sucks being POOR !
> Every thing I own is so old it all belongs in a museum !



<---- Not as crappy as my stuff, but then again I can still play all my games at descent quality. I just want to have new stuff!!

I could buy a New Intel 2011 a couple 7970 and stuff, but I'm super tight with my money I always find a reason to not buy something.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 21, 2012)

trickson said:


> Only if you can use them all . Mine is so OLD it can not take advantage of them . GOD it sucks being POOR !
> Every thing I own is so old it all belongs in a museum !





erocker said:


> Whoa there. Your stuff looks pretty damn good to me. Appreciate what you have, life is easier that way.



I just built a Pentium E6600 (Wolfdale 2MB) system with an ASRock G41M-S3 and overclocked it to 3.8GHz and was mighty surprised how well that system runs. It was actually able to hold 50-60FPS in TF2 with a GTX 550 Ti installed (CPU was maxed out though) but I give it credit for running TF2 much better than my laptop's quad core Phenom II 2.1GHz which goes down to 30 and less all the time. This setup is just another folder/cruncher now (I needed another place to put the GTX 550) and it does excellent. Your Q9650 is probably better than many of the Phenom IIs out there, and people still use them everywhere.


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmm. On my notebook with ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (mobility x700) it always shows PCI-E 1.1 x16@x16 1.1 no matter if I have powerplay set to optimal performance or optimal battery life.

According to my knowledge M26 (mobility x700) supports dynamic lane count switching that should be adjusting number of PCI-E lines that are used.


----------



## Steven B (Jan 21, 2012)

higher leakage = higher temps but higher OC
Lower leakage=lower temps but usually low OC. 

Bad leakage? that is not even a type of leakage. Every transistor has some type of leakage, that is why ES CPUs in previous gens to SB OC so much higher, because usually they had unlock TDPs. I woudl actually expect the higher binned cards for the same type to have lower ASIC if the leakage is what they say is quality of the silicon. 

My ref gigabyte GTX 570 is 89.7%

i don't think ASIC refers to just leakage. 
overclockers should want higher as higher leakage transistors usually can work faster, that is why they use them in very critical parts of teh GPU.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 21, 2012)

Epsi said:


> Do you guys no longer support Geforce 8600M GT?
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/01/21/hsg.png



it works fine on my dad's laptop with a Nvidia GeForce 8600M GT


----------



## Steven B (Jan 21, 2012)

BTW right now Ivy bridge has an issue where the leakage is just crazy, so its air/water clocks are coming out like SB. but on LN2 its like amazing compared to all previous intel platforms IMO. .


----------



## cristian.a (Jan 21, 2012)

my radeon hd 6670 gddr5, say popup "ASIC quality reading not supported on this card." 

Why, why, why ????????

edit:


----------



## claylomax (Jan 21, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Which one? The ASIC percentage is simply read off the chip.



And how do you do that? When I click the question mark I get the window to start the test, I just want to get the ASIC reading.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 21, 2012)

102% on a 560ti twin frozr II/OC


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2012)

Stock volts. I've been running it like this since I got it. Water block should be here next week, hopefully it likes some extra volts.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 21, 2012)

claylomax said:


> And how do you do that? When I click the question mark I get the window to start the test, I just want to get the ASIC reading.



Right click the title bar of the window (where it says TechPowerUp GPU-Z 0.5.8) to open a context menu that has the ASIC reading option.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 21, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Right click the title bar of the window (where it says TechPowerUp GPU-Z 0.5.8) to open a context menu that has the ASIC reading option.



Thank you! At last. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsSS9VcMidA


----------



## jaredpace (Jan 21, 2012)

Can you get vrm temperature sensor readings for the 7970 in gpuz?


----------



## Maban (Jan 21, 2012)

So, who's got the lowest ASIC quality? My first 470 reads a massive 36.9%, which sounds about right. It was never a strong overclocker. Default VID of 1.037V can be overclocked to 725/1800 at stock volts or 775/1900 at 1.087V. Nothing too spectacular. Best I've ever gotten it was 850/1900 at I think 1.15V. It wasn't 100% stable and the card alone drew more than 400W in Furmark. (Don't worry I had the AXP on it and it never got above 75°C, worry about the VRMs though.)

My other 470 with a quality of 60.9% is a little better. Default VID is 0.975V. 725/1800 at 0.975V and 775/1900 at 1.037V.


----------



## radrok (Jan 21, 2012)

It doesn't work for me on 6990s, it says "ASIC quality reading not supported on this card."
Same on an ASUS 6970 DirectCU II


----------



## sanadanosa (Jan 21, 2012)

cristian.a said:


> my radeon hd 6670 gddr5, say popup "ASIC quality reading not supported on this card."
> 
> Why, why, why ????????
> 
> edit:





radrok said:


> It doesn't work for me on 6990s, it says "ASIC quality reading not supported on this card."
> Same on an ASUS 6970 DirectCU II




Didn't you read this? "The next new feature is ASIC quality, designed for NVIDIA Fermi (GF10x and GF11x GPUs) and AMD Southern Islands (HD 7800 series and above),"


----------



## radrok (Jan 21, 2012)

Nope sorry, totally missed it


----------



## Freedom4556 (Jan 21, 2012)

I got 97.4% on an EVGA GTX 560 Ti 448 Core FTW
Currently running factory overclocked 797/975/1594 @ 1.013 V

This seems exceptionally good, am I right? Which would seem to support EVGA doing binning.


----------



## mad1394 (Jan 21, 2012)

Freedom4556 said:


> I got 97.4% on an EVGA GTX 560 Ti 448 Core FTW
> Currently running factory overclocked 797/975/1594 @ 1.013 V
> 
> This seems exceptionally good, am I right? Which would seem to support EVGA doing binning.



Yea well my POS Gigabyte gtx 460 which has given me a lot of headaches has an ASIC quality of 110.3%.


----------



## Disruptor4 (Jan 21, 2012)

ASIC quality reading is not supported on this card.


----------



## Freedom4556 (Jan 21, 2012)

mad1394 said:


> Yea well my POS Gigabyte gtx 460 which has given me a lot of headaches has an ASIC quality of 110.3%.



I wonder where Wizz is pulling this number from and what it was originally meant to represent?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2012)

Freedom4556 said:


> I wonder where Wizz is pulling this number from and what it was originally meant to represent?



it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.

"bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage

as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages


----------



## trickson (Jan 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.
> 
> "bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage
> 
> as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages



Any chance for some old card support ? Like the HD5770 ?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 21, 2012)

Curious to see what my two GTX 580's would show:









Looks like my second card should oc better than my first one in the SLI setup.

Thanks W1zz for this nice little enhancement


----------



## jaredpace (Jan 21, 2012)

wiz any word on AMD 7900 series vrm temperature sensor readings in the next gpuz


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 22, 2012)

trickson said:


> Any chance for some old card support ? Like the HD5770 ?



hd 6000: probably
hd 5000 ... rv610: maybe


----------



## cristian.a (Jan 22, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> hd 6000: probably
> hd 5000 ... rv610: maybe




Yes !!! i want to play too !!!!


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2012)

cristian.a said:


> Yes !!! i want to play too !!!!



Me too .


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol, I have two of the worst cards of the bunch.  It could explain my really high power consumption.

GTX 470 #1: 50.6%
GTX 470 #2: 58.0%

I guess NVidia really needed to sell the worst chips when they created the 470.


----------



## TissueBox (Jan 22, 2012)

GTX 470 with an ASIC quality of 36.6% (currently the lowest in this thread I believe), clocks to 810/1900 at 1.075V.

GPU-Z 0.5.8 seems to be reading my pixel fill rate wrong - 5.5 reads it fine.

0.5.8


Spoiler












0.5.5


Spoiler


----------



## Maban (Jan 22, 2012)

TissueBox said:


> GTX 470 with an ASIC quality of 36.6% (currently the lowest in this thread I believe), clocks to 810/1900 at 1.075V.
> 
> GPU-Z 0.5.8 seems to be reading my pixel fill rate wrong - 5.5 reads it fine.
> 
> ...



When did you buy your 470? I bought my 36.9% in June 2010.

I've gone over my quota of explaining the fill rate thing, so I will let someone else do that.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 22, 2012)

The lower score was introduced in a prior version and is supposedly a more accurate reading, but I've heard that fermi's fill rate is actually variable once you enable AA.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 22, 2012)

I bought my 470's in April of 2010, just after they were released.  The 58.0% one is a MSI rebranded one built by NVidia while the 50.6% one is built by MSI.


----------



## TissueBox (Jan 22, 2012)

Maban said:


> When did you buy your 470? I bought my 36.9% in June 2010.
> 
> I've gone over my quota of explaining the fill rate thing, so I will let someone else do that.



I bought mine around October 2010, getting 85-90C with MSI Kombustor at 60% fan speed with an ambient of 23C.


----------



## chodaboy19 (Jan 22, 2012)

Pretty crappy lol


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 22, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> If I understand this all correctly, Higher the % just means more likely to have a higher OC, It's doesn't mean your card is going to die.



Thanks I was thinking it was sort of a "wear level" measure


----------



## Shihab (Jan 22, 2012)

ASIC Quality 63.7%. For a premium GTX580, I believe that is somewhat low, no ?


----------



## burwij (Jan 22, 2012)

Just ran the test on my 560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC: 100.6%!






I'm flattered, but I feel like the calculations might need some tweaking.

As a side note, I haven't pushed the limits of the card (or felt the need to), but the stock VID is 0.987 V.


----------



## v12dock (Jan 22, 2012)

Support for the 6XXX would be awesome. I would interesting to see how the 6950 vs 6970 compare and why you can unlock some 6950s


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 22, 2012)

75.7% for Gigabyte's GTX570 SuperDuperOverclock  (SOC)
732@845@955 core


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 22, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> 75.7% for Gigabyte's GTX570 SuperDuperOverclock  (SOC)
> 732@845@955 core



what volts do you need for that??


----------



## tongey54 (Jan 22, 2012)

My Asus GTX 580 Direct CU II is 68.6%, and it will not OC past 885MHz core (not 24 hours stable anyway).

I don't think Asus cherry picks the GPUs for this card, it's just good at cooling.

Bit disappointing to have the confirmation like...


----------



## BetA (Jan 22, 2012)

@ W1zzard 

I cant find any good Info about what ASIC actually is..and how i need to refeer to it. Also less% means higher leakage and mroe % means less? is that right?

Heres a screen of my mighty GTX460 







I really would appreciate more Info about this ASIC thing..

Thank u very much Wizz....looking forward to it 

Greetz, AK_ViruS aka (BetA@Guru3D and RigMods.com)


----------



## kaktus1907 (Jan 22, 2012)

lower leakege chips use higher voltages to reach nominal clocks that what higher leakege chip needs..

lower leakage = higher voltage 
higher leakage = lower voltage 

if you are a overclocker you want higher leakege (=lower voltages) chips..

http://forum.beyond3d.com/showpost.php?p=1614106&postcount=2525


----------



## blacksnoopy (Jan 22, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol my ASIC quality is 117.4%
> 
> I now vote we should have a ASIC quality performance table!



Asus 560 Ti - 113%


----------



## Shihab (Jan 22, 2012)

tongey54 said:


> My Asus GTX 580 Direct CU II is 68.6%, and it will not OC past 885MHz core (not 24 hours stable anyway).
> 
> I don't think Asus cherry picks the GPUs for this card, it's just good at cooling.
> 
> Bit disappointing to have the confirmation like...



 hmm, I could do 900MHz core @ 1075mV. Currently running @ 850MHz while undervolted. The chip won't run past the 900 no matter how much Volts I add though 

 It's funny though that this same card had an impressive OC of 1.5GHz!!


----------



## KainXS (Jan 22, 2012)

so is this the chips binned across the entire gpu series because i tried a 4 cards

GTX460 768 40%
GTX460 41.1%
GTX470 59.5%
GTX580 98.2%


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 22, 2012)

Shihabyooo said:


> hmm, I could do 900MHz core @ 1075mV. Currently running @ 850MHz while undervolted. The chip won't run past the 900 no matter how much Volts I add though
> 
> It's funny though that this same card had an impressive OC of 1.5GHz!!



You could be restricted by the shaders..... I assume you have tried unlinking them from the GPU speed?  Assuming of course you still can with the 580.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 22, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Assuming of course you still can with the 580



fermi has linked shader & core; not possible to unlink it


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 22, 2012)

bo$$ said:


> what volts do you need for that??



1.1v, Cant argue with GPU gauntlet


----------



## tongey54 (Jan 22, 2012)

Shihabyooo said:


> hmm, I could do 900MHz core @ 1075mV. Currently running @ 850MHz while undervolted. The chip won't run past the 900 no matter how much Volts I add though
> 
> It's funny though that this same card had an impressive OC of 1.5GHz!!



Ha yeah with LN2, and still probably a lucky one. Should have got a Twin Frozr


----------



## MaKCuMyC (Jan 22, 2012)

Why new version use crappy MS Sans again instead of Tahoma in 0.5.7?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 22, 2012)

MaKCuMyC said:


> Why new version use crappy MS Sans again instead of Tahoma in 0.5.7?








hmm unchanged for me


----------



## MaKCuMyC (Jan 22, 2012)

here is mine compare


----------



## martthefart (Jan 22, 2012)

gtx460 se


----------



## kaktus1907 (Jan 22, 2012)

martthefart said:


> gtx460 se



did you try GTX 460 768MB bios? your ASIC quality is rather high maybe you'll have 336CC..


----------



## martthefart (Jan 22, 2012)

dontknow what u mean all stock bought the card new like this mean i got a bad card?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 22, 2012)

Higher = better, yes?






ASIC quality value seems to follow very well the VID of cards. Lower VID, higher ASIC quality.

Gigabyte GTX 460 SOC 1GB with VID of 0.962V and stable at 915MHz core at default voltage.


----------



## HisSvt2 (Jan 22, 2012)

KainXS said:


> so is this the chips binned across the entire gpu series because i tried a 4 cards
> 
> GTX460 768 40%
> GTX460 41.1%
> ...



My GTX 460 1GB is 

47.4% 

need to see more GTX 460 results see if this is normal i run my card ar 800/1000/1600 all the time hangs around 55c max temp


----------



## General Lee (Jan 23, 2012)

I think Afterburner shows possible VIDs for many different GPUs. For example my old 6950 TFIII showed 1.10 and 1.15 VID choices, and it was a 1.10V card, meaning higher leakage. 

A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, say +150mV for 6950, which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V. 

A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar spec.


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 23, 2012)

MaKCuMyC said:


> here is mine compare
> 
> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/5527/gpuzel.png



Thats not the MS Sans font but the Windows 7 default one which is correct


----------



## normik (Jan 24, 2012)

*yeeaaaaa*

yes  






Gainward GTX 580 phantom 3GB 
ASIC quality 84.6%


----------



## jewie27 (Mar 18, 2012)

*My rating*

I have GTX 580's in SLI.  The rating is 86.5%, is that for both cards?  Does GPU-Z average both scores? 

Is that a good score? I have no idea what it means.


----------



## damocles666 (Jun 13, 2012)

gigabyte gtx 570 OC, asic quality score 93.3% no oc


----------

